# Brenner "medium speed error" Fehler



## KickBillGates (1. März 2003)

Hi Leute.

ich hab da ein Problem mit meinem Brenner, (ein Aopen 2440) und zwar nämlich das das Teil bei Brennversuchen den Fehler "medium speed error" bei Nero, oder vergleichbares bei anderen Brennprogrammen liefert. 
Ich habe schon verschiedene Rohlingsarten(von Qualitätsmarken bis Noname versucht), neue treiber bzw. Firmware installiert und Windows neu installiert, aber das bringt alles nichts. Das seltsame ist, das allerdings manche Rohlingsarten dennoch funktionieren. 

Die normalen CD-R's von Octron funtkionieren zum Beispiel tadellos, während die CD-RW's der selbigens Marke den selben Fehler hervorrufen. Deshalb gehe ich mal nicht davon aus das der Brenner kaputt ist. 

Als Betriebssystem habe ich WinXP.

Weiß jemand diesbezüglich Rat?


----------



## Paule (2. März 2003)

das ist ja wirklich ein seeehr seltsamer fehler...
da würde ich mich lieber an den Hängler richten , ich glaub kaum ,dass ich von sowas schonmal gehört hab


----------



## eViLaSh (3. März 2003)

mit welcher geschwindigkeit willst du denn brennen ?

versuch einfach mal etwas langsammer zu brennen, dann sollte es eigtl. funzen !


----------



## KickBillGates (3. März 2003)

Hab ich auch schon versucht. Sogar mit 4 fach verursacht es noch immer den selben Fehler. Auch wenn ich maximale geschwindigkeit ermitteln einstelle, bekomme ich immer den selben Fehler.


----------



## eViLaSh (3. März 2003)

hm, aber wenn es bei allen brennprogrammen ist, könnte es schon am brenner liegen !

wenn noch garantie drauf ist, einfach umtauschen !


----------

